# Poison Alerts!!!!



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

[CAttention to everyone,
There is an POISON-ALARM in Hurghada!!!
ATTENTION TO EVERYONE

The government layed out about 20kg of chicken meat and meat with Poisson.So please if you find anything like this in the street like this,pick it up and best would be to burn it to be on the save side that no dog,cat or even child can touch it.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> [CAttention to everyone,
> There is an POISON-ALARM in Hurghada!!!
> ATTENTION TO EVERYONE
> 
> The government layed out about 20kg of chicken meat and meat with Poisson.So please if you find anything like this in the street like this,pick it up and best would be to burn it to be on the save side that no dog,cat or even child can touch it.


 Imagine the Major of Birmingham instructing something along these lines...I dont even think his subordinates would accept the assignement...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Imagine the Major of Birmingham instructing something along these lines...I dont even think his subordinates would accept the assignement...



Illegal in any case in the UK....even pest control officers in the UK are restricted as to what poisons they can use where this any chance at all of the general public coming into contact....egypt they use strychnine


----------

